# Star-Fox Roleplay



## Keaton Wilda (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi there everyone, this of course is my first post on these forums, but this seems like the most logical place to recruit people for an otherwise interesting experience to be had.

What I am coming to you all about is a server coming out on Garry's Mod under the Nutscript platform, this server of course being Star-fox and under the role-play genre. This of course meaning text based interactions between players that most of you might possibly be use to having come from here. But what we offer aside from this is actual action and visuals to go along side said text. This of course meaning that yes, there will be action and many things for the players of different groups to enjoy.

For those of you somewhat educated on the Star-fox lore, we will be taking place soon after the events of Adventures concerning dinosaur planet and moving into Assault, which means we will be experiencing the very first introduction and assault of the Aparoids. We will be taking place in this server as the Cornerian forces apart of an offensive front, to which we will see the brunt of the assault.

Over all while this server may seem intimidating or otherwise strict to the newly formed individual, allow me to assure you that this is far from the truth, feel free to hop in the discord and ask me any questions you may have and I will do my best to answer them.

*What is Starfox?: *Star-fox is a nintendo owned game involving an anthromorphic creature filled world with colorful scenes, an entire system of space to explore and nail biting conflict focused between the Cornerians of the Lylat system and the races that would dare endanger their life style 






Discord Link:  Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers (Ask for Lurkingpig for questions)


*Requirements*

-Garry's Mod ( $10 on Steam)

-A willingness to learn and abide by roleplay limitations

-Patience and understanding that rp is slow based

-Discord (Not required but nice to have)


----------

